# Exeter Pilots



## NORDICA

does anyone know what happened to the pilot cutter at exmouth? i think it was called NORMAN BEST. cant really remember as it was a long time ago.(Thumb)


----------



## billyboy

I remember going into exmouth wit the Sand Martin. The pilot (an elderly gent in 1962) did a stirling job. there was a strong currant on our port side. we had to enter at full speed and go full astern as soon as we were in (giving it all we had)
he performed a grand docking manouver in the process. certainly knew his tides and currants that man did. Sorry I cant remember the pilot cutter though. old grey cells are not what they were.


----------



## doverpilot

I was one of the pilots at Exmouth when the dock closed down in 1990 I think it was. As far as I know, the Norman Best went to Arklow after being sold, although when I was there myself last summer, I looked around but did not see any sign of her. The Norman Best was a great little boat and was always used for pushing coasters into the berths when swinging inside the dock basin..... and then towing the ships off the berth to line up for the bridgeway, when it came to departure.


----------



## balmoral queen

What happened to those great guys, the Rousels?


----------



## doverpilot

Brian Rowsell was one of the well-known Exmouth pilots had passed away shortly before I arrived on the scene in 1998. I took over from his cousin Terry Rowsell, who I am not sure is still around. Brian became famous for his appearance in his professional role in the film 'Passage to Wisbech', when boarding the 'Carrick' inward bound for Exmouth with film crew aboard. 

Great little port to work, as was always busy with coasters of various sizes coming and going all the time. It was a sad day indeed, when the dock finally closed to commercial shipping after what was ironically, the busiest year of trading it had ever experienced at the time.


----------



## balmoral queen

My great regret was not getting down Exmouth way while the Rowsells were still going. I agree with you, closing Exmouth to commercial shipping was a real shame. A really hospitable port.


----------



## Bill.B

One of my proudest moments was on the sailing barge David Gestetner on our way from Exeter to Poole. We left Exeter on August bank holiday Monday . We had to go through a swing bridge on the Exeter bypass. Unfortunately just as we got in the bridge hole the wind got up and the loosely stowed topsail blew out and we became stuck in the hole. As mate I had to go up and stow it tighter. When I got up there as far as I could see was backed up traffic. They must have loved us as it took a while to get her unstuck. My other claim to fame was sinking the Newhaven bucket dredger but that is another story.


----------

